# Problem with Viewsonic VX1932wm LCD



## vinaych (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello all..

I bought a Viewsonic 19 inch widescreen LCD monitor on Sep 11, 2007 (Model: Viewsonic VX 1932wm)

When I play videos, fringes/rings appear around a subject, particularly when the subject is a bright light!!
It is very annoying to see these while watching videos.

I have seen this as the case in many videos, where fringes/rings appear around a bright light. When I pause the video, I dont see any rings.

This is the case with HD Videos also..

I connect the monitor via the VGA input and my video card is Intel 845G (inbuilt). My system is upto date with the monitor and graphics drivers.

I would like to know the reason for my problem.

Thank you,
Vinay.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 15, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Hello all..
> 
> I bought a Viewsonic 19 inch widescreen LCD monitor on Sep 11, 2007 (Model: Viewsonic VX 1932wm)
> 
> ...


 
First of all, it's not at all recommended to try using the integrated graphics chip for viewing on an LCD, especially on an analog connection. To see if it's actually a problem with the monitor, connect it to a computer that has a dedicated graphics card with a DVI port and see if the problem still exist. Make sure the resolution is set to the native resolution of the LCD.


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 15, 2007)

yo! me and vinyach are havin the same  prob.
 i am using a geforce 6600 with DVI

why do those rings appear? is it normal?


----------



## vinaych (Sep 15, 2007)

It is not normal!! This type of ringing effects shouldn't be appearing!
Should try with some CPU that has a graphics card..


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 15, 2007)

There is some things like burn in time for LCDs where you might see these problems for some time intially.


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 16, 2007)

i am running my lcd on graphics card only dude( geforce 6600), but still those rings appear and r u sure its not normal/.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2007)

sai_cool said:
			
		

> i am running my lcd on graphics card only dude( geforce 6600), but still those rings appear and r u sure its not normal/.



I've seen a post by choto cheeta which says abt some inherent problems with vx1932wm and there was a post suggesting that viewsonic has already stopped manufacturing this model due to that problem..

I donno whether he was talking abt this problem or not...you might ask him for that !!!


----------



## S!D (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I own this monitor as well..
but havent faced any such issues with mpeg videos (VCD)
or even DVDs
r u sure it's not related to any specific video or media player..
and please confirm if the screen resolution is set at 1440x900 @ 32bit
-----
also have played a few games wid no issues as well..
i am runnung it onboard on my M2A-VM with the DVI-out.


----------



## vinaych (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, my monitor's resolution is at 1440x900 @ 32-bit color.

This Ringing problem appears to almost all videos played...
even with the HD ones..

I played them on Media Player Classic, VLC Player and WMP11.. same issue 

I haven't checked the monitor yet with a DVI connection.. problem is I don't have a DVI port on my CPU.  and i don't have an AGP/PCI-E slot either   And none of my friends here have a comp with DVI..!

Well, _sai_cool_ has this problem even though he is using a DVI conn. 

I guess, my monitor is faulty, shall call up Viewsonic tmrw and ask for a replacement!


----------



## realdan (Sep 16, 2007)

i would suggest you try re-installing the your graphics driver
and check if there are any new updates to the driver also


----------



## ajex (Sep 17, 2007)

or its time to go a for a good gfx card!!!


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 17, 2007)

man, i am really bugged, these rings!

i tried reinstalling the graphics drivers - nope, still those bloody rings!


----------



## DD3030 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmmm... many thanks, vinayak & sai-cool. You have answered some of my questions in my thread (availability & performance of VX1932WM). So whatever cheeta said in that thread.... is it true  

I am about to buy, so I better search a bit more about this...


----------



## vinaych (Sep 17, 2007)

Even if I want to buy a graphics card..
My motherboard has just PCI slots! (No AGP or PCI-E)

Do you get PCI based Graphics cards these days?

I called the Viewsonic guy today.. He said, an Engineer will be coming in 48 hours... have to see what happens~!


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 17, 2007)

dude, i called them too! 

they said the same thing

lets see wat happens.;..


----------



## GabbarSingh (Sep 18, 2007)

sai_cool said:
			
		

> dude, i called them too!
> 
> they said the same thing
> 
> lets see wat happens.;..





Please see *www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16824116088 Two reviews mention about outlines and other problems which got resolved after updating the graphics drivers. You mentioned that you updated the driver and that did not make a difference. But I thought you may still want to know.

I have been using a Vx1932wm for about one and a half months and have not had any problem whatsoever with it. While I am not a gaming guy I did watch a few movies / short videos on it and never saw any problem. And my mobo is M2NPV-VM (NVidia GeForce 6150 Integrated Graphics). Though I am using the DVI cable I did check the output with VGA as well and I did not face any issues there as well (for normal and some BBC HD videos 720p).

All the best. If your problem still does not get resolved do push Viewsonic for a replacement.


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 18, 2007)

i will try and use my old graphics drivers, and i will check and report in next 2 hrs.


----------



## dabster (Sep 18, 2007)

GabbarSingh said:
			
		

> Please see  If your problem still does not get...s thread.
> 
> Do reply what Viewsonic ppl say.


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 18, 2007)

i reinstalled the drivers( old ones), still the problem exists!


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 18, 2007)

check if u get the same problems in bios and in safe mode or not?Also run a monitor self test (disconnect the signal cable of the monitor and then power it on - if you see a multi coloured box moving around the screen and there us no color loss or distortion then the monitor is fine).Check if any pins on the DB15 and DB9 ports are broken or not?


----------



## S!D (Sep 18, 2007)

Cud u just try one last thing..
the best way to make sure that this is not a problem with any component in the CPU.. can u try an external TV Tuner card which is compatible to LCD's..
if u dont own one, see if u can push ur vendor to lend u one for testing.

If this does not work..u need to ask the vendor to get it replaced..period.
--------------
Please lemme know if this worked..as I have stated earlier, I have the same model, and it is working fine..so it seems like your's is one odd manufacturing defect.


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 19, 2007)

dude, two people here are havin the same prob, btw, when did u buy ur monitor?


----------



## vinaych (Sep 19, 2007)

I have the problem in safe mode too!
and the VGA cable pins seem fine..

hey SID, i don't think my Vendor is going to let me borrow a TV Tuner Card..!

I'm waiting for the Viewsonic Engineer to turn up.. He should be coming today!! (hopefully..)


----------



## S!D (Sep 19, 2007)

sai_cool said:
			
		

> dude, two people here are havin the same prob, btw, when did u buy ur monitor?


I got mine on the 3rd of this month..
this model has such good specs:
2000:1 CR
2 MS resp. time
and awesome looks which complement my entire desktop.
i was kinda awestruck that they r selling it so low compared to the features.
i guess they cudnt fit such Hi-end feats in a budget base. hence the initial problems.

but i've read somewhere that the first batch of these were in fact defective.. and they had stopped production.
but the latest batch ones are ok...like mine i guess. 
lets see if mine keeps runnin ok..only time shall tell.
otherwise, u always have the warranty.


----------



## DD3030 (Sep 21, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> I got mine on the 3rd of this month..
> this model has such good specs:
> 2000:1 CR
> 2 MS resp. time
> ...


 
@Vinaych & Sai-Cool, can you tell us when did you buy yours, actually, I was planning to buy VX1932WM, but after reading your message I have other ideas now


----------



## vinaych (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey DD3030, I got it on 11th September!

ViewSonic SERVICE sucks, man!!  Thatz another story.. cannot write about that now..
I don't know when Mr. VS Engineer will be showing his gracious presence on my doorstep..

All I face now is mental agony!

If someone has ViewSonic's Bangalore Office/Service Center phone number..please, please give it.. ( I doubt, if they have any Office as such here!)

Thanks..


----------



## GabbarSingh (Sep 21, 2007)

Sai cool & Vinaych:

I am quite sure you folks would have tried this but I am mentioning it just in case.
Did you try installing the software on Viewsonic CD that came along with the monitor?? 

In my case, though it perhaps did not update any drivers (for my Ge6150 Integrated Graphics board) it did set some things which allowed me to just pick 1440x900 res. from the Display... menu. I was actually thinking I would have to add it as a custom resolution as it was not showing up earlier.

So it may be worthwhile to just try installing the s/w from Viewsonic CD if you have not tried that already.


----------



## vinaych (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi _GabbarSingh,
_Yeah, I'v installed the drivers from the bundled CD..!

Vinay.


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah tried all that....


----------



## orc (Sep 22, 2007)

I also bought the Vx1932wm just today. Just when I thought it to be working great a thin vertical line is appearing on the left side of my desktop. It seems to be fading and brightening gradually. And sometimes it disappears. Its been just 2 hours since I'm having it  Is viewsonic so problematic? And what am I supposed to do about this once in a while line? Go for an exchange?
Edit: The once in a while line has become permanent now. I also can see them in the bios setup. So can it be that the problem is with the lcd itself?


----------



## vinaych (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey _Orc_, 
Since you bought the monitor only yesterday.. just, tell your Vendor..
He might help you with it.. (give you a replacement, possibly!)


----------



## janitha (Sep 23, 2007)

1)Try VS toll free number (1800 11 9999), register complaint by giving details of problem and the serial number and don't forget to get the RMA number. Most probably their representative will come to your place the next day to take the monitor to their service centre. (Most of the days the toll free number doesn't work)
2)Send complaint as a mail to them
Service@in.viewsonic.com
In my case mail to register complaint was never replied but once I got RMA no., enquiries by mail were replied to. I had problems twice with same monitor  and on both occasions the monitor was replaced with a new one, first time within 10 days and second time within 25 days.


----------



## DD3030 (Sep 25, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> 1)Try VS toll free number (1800 11 9999), register complaint by giving details of problem and the serial number and don't forget to get the RMA number. Most probably their representative will come to your place the next day to take the monitor to their service centre. (Most of the days the toll free number doesn't work)
> 2)Send complaint as a mail to them
> Service@in.viewsonic.com
> In my case mail to register complaint was never replied but once I got RMA no., enquiries by mail were replied to. I had problems twice with same monitor and on both occasions the monitor was replaced with a new one, first time within 10 days and second time within 25 days.


 
Hi Janitha, how is your new VX922 working after 2 replacements? Any problem at all? See, basically I want a good problem free monitor with low response time, so I had shortlisted VX922 and VX1932. Widescreen or not is not an issue with me, I like both normal and widescreen equally. Now that VX1932 is having so many complaints, I would like to know your frank opinion on your third VX922... how do you feel now?

VA1912W is also very easily available. Anybody having this one please give your views. It is w/o DVI (VA1912WB is with DVI but not available, neither is VG921M). 

There are so many Viewsonic models in 19" itself, but only few are widely available. Whatever is problem free the dealers probably push that. Is it wiser to go for whatever is easily available, like VG1930WM or VA1912W? Problem is, I don't like VG1930WM's looks, specially it's fat belly and it's speakers - who wants that? 

To confuse me even more , can someone suggest a decent 19" of any other brand?


----------



## janitha (Sep 25, 2007)

DD3030 said:
			
		

> Hi Janitha, how is your new VX922 working after 2 replacements? Any problem at all? See, basically I want a good problem free monitor with low response time, so I had shortlisted VX922 and VX1932. Widescreen or not is not an issue with me, I like both normal and widescreen equally. Now that VX1932 is having so many complaints, I would like to know your frank opinion on your third VX922... how do you feel now?
> 
> VA1912W is also very easily available. Anybody having this one please give your views. It is w/o DVI (VA1912WB is with DVI but not available, neither is VG921M).
> 
> ...



Despite the problems which occurred, its performance is very good and comes with all cables. It is listed at theitwares.com for 10.5K. (Had bought it for 17.75K one year back.)


----------



## orc (Sep 25, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> 1)Try VS toll free number (1800 11 9999), register complaint by giving details of problem and the serial number and don't forget to get the RMA number. Most probably their representative will come to your place the next day to take the monitor to their service centre. (Most of the days the toll free number doesn't work)
> 2)Send complaint as a mail to them
> Service@in.viewsonic.com
> In my case mail to register complaint was never replied but once I got RMA no., enquiries by mail were replied to. I had problems twice with same monitor  and on both occasions the monitor was replaced with a new one, first time within 10 days and second time within 25 days.


 Finally I got a replacement from the vendor (although the vendor I bought from referred me to his distributor), and I am typing this in the new one. I was told that any problem within a week could be replaced there itself. Beyond a week, I would have to call up viewsonic.
Hopefully this one doesn't give any problem. Just praying it won't.


----------



## vinaych (Sep 25, 2007)

The VS engineer said, the problem is with my monitor.. he also said, he has seen this problem with another person here in Bangalore..
He said that it would be replaced in 2-3 days... 
I'm waiting for the NEW one 

heyy _DD3030_, check out ASUS VW192T..
or Dell UltraSharp 1907FP


----------



## drafter (Sep 27, 2007)

just got a vx1932wm. it's from an earlier batch with a manufacturing date of april 2007.  stand is not all black but has a middle gray portion similar to vx1935 and vx2235.  user guide from the cd marks it as vx1932wm-1 (current version marks it as vx1932wm-3).

noticed a couple of problems upon browsing certain sites.  first is with *www.friendster.com/.  the site has a light-brown to white gradient background with thin, light gray diagonal lines. when scrolling down by dragging the vertical scrollbar, i notice the lower portion flickers and sometimes shows a purplish tint. it's more apparent when you drag the bar up and down very quickly.

second is in *shopping.msn.com/.  it has gray gradient from dark to light.  but this time when dragging the scrollbar, the dark gray top portion shows some 'tearing' or 'streaking' of sorts, with bands of horizontal lines in different tints flashing across that area.

is this a normal thing with vx1932 lcd's?  it be great if you guys could check with your vx1932.   

don't know where exactly the problem lies.  tried vga input and the problems still there.  

thanks in advance.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
done some research and i think i know what the problem is--RTC artifacts.

RTC (response time compensation) is used on lcd panels to drive lower response times in the current TN panels. ironic thing is, while it addresses traditional ghosting issues, it's created a worse problem not unlike ghosting.

while trying to calibrate the lcd, i realize the purplish tint was more of a color calibration issue. the real problem was RTC errors on this 2ms TN panel. even dragging the browser scrollbar down at a moderate pace, i see web text and borders display bright shadows trailing underneath.

some LCDs have better RTC implementations than others.  it may very well be that the newer vx1932wm's have this.

has anybody got the same problem?  is this covered by viewsonic warranty?


----------



## vinaych (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey _drafter_,
I tried what you told in your post..

1) I couldn't make out much difference with the friendster page.
2) There were distinct color bands/fringes in the MSN page with even moderate scrolling.. same with my monitor as you have mentioned in ur case.
3) and ya, it did fail in the 4a and 4b test cases!!

Well, my monitor is already faulty... asked for a replacement.
The guy said that there no 1932's available with the distributor and that I have to wait for 3 more days!!!!
Hope I get the 1932wm-3 series one


----------



## orc (Sep 27, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Hey _drafter_,
> I tried what you told in your post..
> 
> 1) I couldn't make out much difference with the friendster page.
> ...


 Hey guys,
I checked my manual. Mine is the 1932wm-1 series too. And it did have the same effects as drafter mentioned.
For the friendster page the the flickering was moderate.
But the msn site was worse. Just like you both of yours, even a moderate scrolling showed the horizontals bars tearing off. But the texts and borders did not leave any shadows.
I am now wondering if this is a generic problem with lcds or did we do a mistake by choosing viewsonic.

vinay, is it possible for you to please ask your service guy if these tearing problems are covered under warranty? It would be useful for both of us.


----------



## drafter (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks vinaych.  i don't seem to have the halo problem though watching divx and hd videos.  but i can certainly see it being another manifestation of the RTC artifact problem. 

btw when was your vx1932 manufactured?   

i've read a similar RTC problem with the LG L226WTQ which apparently has gotten fixed with a newer firmware.  Samsung 226BW enables RTC (they call it RTA) to be disabled through a hidden service menu.  I've yet to read about RTC problems on Viewsonic TN-panel LCDs, since i believe vx1932wm is just its first 2ms model.

hi orc.  i wonder if newer vx1932s exhibit the same problems.  this may have been solved with a firmware upgrade.

vinaych, also if you could ask if there's a way to disable RTC in a hidden service menu, much like in Samsung's.


----------



## orc (Sep 27, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> thanks vinaych.  i don't have the halo problem though watching divx and hd videos.  btw when was yours manufactured?
> 
> i've read a similar RTC problem with the LG L226WTQ which apparently has gotten fixed with a newer firmware.  Samsung 226BW enables RTC (they call it RTA) to be disabled through a hidden service menu.  I've yet to read about RTC problems on Viewsonic TN-panel LCDs, since i believe vx1932wm is just its first 2ms model.
> 
> ...


 I think the one I had before was the newer one though I didn't check the batch info. The display was more crisp and vivid compared to what I have now. Also when I switched to sRGB in that I used to get a message saying the brightness and contrast were disabled. But the replacement one I have now doesn't display it.
So its quite possible the new batch has a newer and better firmware.
But since games and dvds play well and simple scrolling causes these tearing problems could this issue be attributed to the RTC alone?


----------



## vinaych (Sep 27, 2007)

Very good observation, _drafter_
My monitor's mfg. date is 11-6-2007.. what is yours?

Hey _orc_, didn't you get your monitor replaced?
Or, is this tearing present in the replaced one??
I shall try to contact the service guy reg. this RTC problem..

It is better to call up Viewsonic customer care (1800 11 9999) and ask for Technical help on RTC disabling..

Viewsonic doesn't have a service center of their own here in B'lore.  They carry out service through outsourcing.  I believe, that the ViewSonic guys would be giving better answers regd. this RTC issue.

I'm a bit busy tmrw, if either one of you find time, could you make a call to the customer care?


----------



## janitha (Sep 27, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Very good observation, _drafter_
> My monitor's mfg. date is 11-6-2007.. what is yours?
> 
> Hey _orc_, didn't you get your monitor replaced?
> ...



Not even Banglore, even at Delhi, their services are outsourced to "rteservices", whatever it means!


----------



## drafter (Sep 28, 2007)

vinaych mine's april 14 2007.  i'd call the toll-free number you gave, but I believe it's only for India customers.  i don't suppose there's a universal number for all viewsonic customers anywhere in the world.  where i am, there's even no viewsonic service centers.  

orc, it could be all RTC.  RTC introduces artifacts in moving objects, needing compensating algorithms to minimize or eliminate them.  don't know why in our case we don't see it readily apparent playing videos.  it doesnt mean it's not there though.  i think it's there, i guess masked by ambient colors, contrast/brightness, or noise in the video. 

our monitors may come from the same batch and implement the same algorithms.  do you know when yours was manufactured?

here's an anandtech thread explaining RTC among other LCD technologies (search for RTC; it's also called 'overdrive' and 'overshoot'.)
*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=2049206&enterthread=y

from xbitlabs, a 2005 article on monitors with RTC--this page reviews samsung monitors with very bad RTC implementation.
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/response-compensation_15.html

at first i didnt think it was RTC because of what looks like 'tearing' in the msn site and the displaying of different tints. reports of RTC problems have web text and borders having trailing bright shadows underneath when scrolling.

but in the process of calibrating and trying to remove the tints, i saw exactly this.  for example, scrolling this thread by dragging the scrollbar i'm seeing bright white shadows trailing underneath the text (like 'ghosting').  borders display the same thing though not as noticeable.  depends how you've calibrated, chances are you'd see the borders display in different tints.    

after calibration, i don't see the purplish tint in the friendster site.  it's now a bright white tint that appears to make the pattern flicker.  same with msn shopping site--i'd see gray and white bands flashing.  i guess the tints make it appear the image 'tears' pointing possibly to a different problem (graphics card perhaps).  but i think our problems can be reduced and attributed to RTC errors.  it's not unlike 'ghosting', which display artifacts that lag behind the movement.  You'd also see 'ghosting' RTC errors by just dragging a window across your desktop.


----------



## orc (Sep 28, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Very good observation, _drafter_
> My monitor's mfg. date is 11-6-2007.. what is yours?
> 
> Hey _orc_, didn't you get your monitor replaced?
> ...


 @vinay Yes. I got my monitor replaced. And the tearing problem is now occuring on the new one. I will see if I can call them. Though last time I tried it was not working.
@drafter I haven't check the manufacturing date. Will let you know once I reach home.


----------



## drafter (Sep 29, 2007)

watching videos closely, i'm definitely seeing transparent trails or fringes in movement.  noticeable in the actors faces even with moderate movements.  i may have mistaken it as regular noise in the video, but i realize t's definitely not from the source video or an exaggeration of compression artifacts in the video.  

the image is similar to what you see when you oversharpen an image in photoshop.  but there's no trails/fringe/halo when subject is stationary, consistent with RTC overshoot errors.

i emailed viewsonic yesterday.  hoping i get an early and helpful response from them.  looks like, at least earlier batches of vx1932wm really have a problem with bad RTC.  it's really disappointing they continued selling these on the market.


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 29, 2007)

Those dammed VS engineers have not come yet!!

and yes, the msn website does show that blurry thing with colors vividly running around the screen...

i think we all made a mistake in buying a viewsonic...


----------



## orc (Sep 29, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> watching videos closely, i'm definitely seeing transparent trails or fringes in movement.  noticeable in the actors faces even with moderate movements.  i may have mistaken it as regular noise in the video, but i realize t's definitely not from the source video or an exaggeration of compression artifacts in the video.
> 
> the image is similar to what you see when you oversharpen an image in photoshop.  but there's no trails/fringe/halo when subject is stationary, consistent with RTC overshoot errors.
> 
> i emailed viewsonic yesterday.  hoping i get an early and helpful response from them.  looks like, at least earlier batches of vx1932wm really have a problem with bad RTC.  it's really disappointing they continued selling these on the market.


 Mine is dated 03-01-07. So all these batches are defective as you said. 
I did check a couple of videos closely too. But could not find any such thing you mentioned. Seems each monitor has varying degree of defects related to RTC.
And how did you mail viewsonic? Did you use their online form which asks for the serial number or did you directly mail them? 
I too mailed them directly and havent even got a acknoledgment yet.
Also check the US support link in the viewsonic site. They are only mentioning the vx1932wm-3 model. So maybe they are flooding India and some other countries with these defective models.
Anyway we could wait for vinay to ask that service guy and meanwhile I will mail them again using that online form to see if they will respond.


----------



## janitha (Sep 29, 2007)

Post whether any of you got reply to mail.
The age of miracles is not over!


----------



## drafter (Sep 29, 2007)

i sent an email directly to viewsonic customer support in singapore (which i read from a press release handles customer support mail for south and southeast asia).

the singapore site also has an online form. it says they will respond within 3 working days, so it might be worth a try sending our emails there.

i suppose that's what they're doing--selling earlier models (vx1932wm-1) here in asia.  their vx1932wm pic is also different from that in asian sites, with an all-black base stand.  

there are quite a number of lcd monitors released recently which turned out to have really bad RTC errors.  the Dell 2407wfp is one: *www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/dell_2407wfp-hc.htm

Wished I'd known about RTC before. There's hardly any consideration of this on many consumer reviews on the web.  x-bit labs, tom's hardware, tft central are among the few sites that take this into account.  It's probably a good thing to avoid entirely monitors with RTC (and cannot be disabled through the OSD) especially these 2ms panels which currently can only be achieved through using RTC.

@orc
btw, has it been a week since you got your replacement unit?  as you said, you can have it replaced with the vendor if its within the week. why not try have it replaced and get a unit manufactured in july and later--the later date the better.  im guessing july, since the vx1932wm-3 user guide is appended with the month july 2007.


----------



## vinaych (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, I tried the service guy's number.. no answer!! Saturday must be off, i guess
Have to wait till monday!!!


----------



## orc (Sep 29, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> @orc
> btw, has it been a week since you got your replacement unit?  as you said, you can have it replaced with the vendor if its within the week. why not try have it replaced and get a unit manufactured in july and later--the later date the better.  im guessing july, since the vx1932wm-3 user guide is appended with the month july 2007.


 It's been exactly a week today. But the problem is these 'technical people' at the vendor won't understand these things. I doubt they would understand what ghosting or RTC is. And I know them very well. they would simply blame the site itself. And unless these people think the problem is there, I won't get any replacement. So I thought I would wait for sometime and call viesonic directly.


----------



## vinaych (Sep 29, 2007)

You are right, orc.  It is better to call Viewsonic directly.

@drafter: If you are from Singapore, there is a Viewsonic contact number in the UserGuide.  Try that.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Sep 29, 2007)

hi,

I bought a 22" widescreen VX2235WM a few months back and i am really disappointed with the display. the contrast is pathetic and light colors are hardly noticeable.

it's now running at a low resolution as my old motherboard ASrock K7VM3 with onboard graphics does not seem to support required res of 1680*1050. 

I want to know if the monitor will show improved colors & contrast  ... if run at 1680*1050 and connected via DVI ?  Or is this monitor simply defective ?  In short will adding in a graphics card help ?

I just hooked up my old 14" Viewsonic CRT and it gives great color output ! Can anybody point out a solution to this?

Thanks,
Vivek


----------



## drafter (Sep 29, 2007)

@vinaych
not from singapore.  i live in the philippines.  there's only a handful of shops selling vx1932wm here.  and the stores here don't exactly have a liberal return policy.   i've been scouring the local forums to exchange notes but i'm unable to find people who've bought it. 

@vivek
calibrate your lcd.  two useful manual calibration guides:
*www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/calibrating.htm
*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=2049206&enterthread=y

go to 'Using your LCD' section in the anandtech link.

but even with calibration, the colors on your vx2235wm will not come close to your old CRT.  thats one major drawback of common LCD monitors with TN panels.  there are the more expensive LCD monitors using S-IPS panels that can reproduce colors nearly as well as any CRT.

------------------------------------------------
i just learned how to access viewsonic service menu.  first, turn off monitor by pressing power button.  then press and hold '2' button down while pressing power button again.  press '1' button to display osd menu.  this time 'F' will appear at the top leftmost portion.  select F and the service menu will appear.

now for the bad news, looks like there's no way to turn RTC off from the service menu.   only option for us is viewsonic replacing our units.

here's a translated vx1932wm review from a chinese website whcih shows the vx1932wm service menu:
*translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=*www.pconline.com.cn/diy/display/reviews/0705/1020558_3.html&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dinnolux%2Bmt190aw%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26hs%3DQ4Q%26sa%3DG

unit reviewed has the same panel and firmware version as mine.  my vx1932wm uses an Innolux MT190AW TN panel.  Firmware is version 2 dated march 31, 2007.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 1, 2007)

How do you find out the firmware version?
I couldn't understand it mentioned in that translated site!

I called ViewSonic just now, regarding the RTC problem.
But all I could get is that, "Our technical person is unavailable at the moment, We shall get back to you once he is available"!

I also asked if the VX1932wm-3 series are available here.  The person said that they are available and said they will make sure that I get a wm-3 series replaced with my defective wm-1 version.

The person took my contact number saying that she would arrange a call from the Technical person..


----------



## orc (Oct 1, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> How do you find out the firmware version?
> I couldn't understand it mentioned in that translated site!
> 
> I called ViewSonic just now, regarding the RTC problem.
> ...


Hey vinay, what number did you call. I have been trying that 1800xxx and I am not able to get it.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 1, 2007)

I called the same number, man.. 1800 11 9999.


----------



## janitha (Oct 1, 2007)

orc said:
			
		

> Hey vinay, what number did you call. I have been trying that 1800xxx and I am not able to get it.



Try, try and try for several days. Finally you will get. Once you get, don't forget to get your RMA no.


----------



## drafter (Oct 1, 2007)

vinay, you can find it in the service menu. first line of the service menu--VER. VX1932 V2 07/03/31.  panel type is second line. the site shows it in the second pic.

to be sure, ask for a unit with the most recent manufacturing date, most definitely later than june.  

i called one major local shop selling vx1932 and asked about manufacturing date of stock they had.  they only had june 11 2007.  looks like its the same batch as yours. 

guys, if you get to talk again with VS people, maybe you can ask them about the difference between wm-1 and wm-3.


----------



## drafter (Oct 3, 2007)

any update guys?  vinay, got your unit replaced?


----------



## orc (Oct 3, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> any update guys?  vinay, got your unit replaced?


Nope. Not yet. I have been trying to call them - no luck. Have mailed them - no replies yet.
Let's see what vinay has to say.


----------



## drafter (Oct 3, 2007)

i received an email from a local viewsonic distributor.  haven't been able to bring the unit to their place though.  it seems viewsonic is not aware of (or won't just admit to) having these issues with their vx1932wm.  

hope we all get 'fixed' replacement units, or a different model (vx1935wm or vg1930wm perhaps) if there's none. i'll post what happens next.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys, No replacement yet or no call from any Technical person from Viewsonic!!
Was a bit busy today, shall call up customer care tmrw again and ask..

This thread is the 3rd result if you do a Google search for 'Viewsonic VX1932wm' 
Check out..


----------



## orc (Oct 4, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Hey guys, No replacement yet or no call from any Technical person from Viewsonic!!
> Was a bit busy today, shall call up customer care tmrw again and ask..
> 
> This thread is the 3rd result if you do a Google search for 'Viewsonic VX1932wm'
> Check out..


 So I think it would have been better if this post was titled 'Don't buy viewsonic'. Seems their after sales support is pathetic. We should have gone for some other like samsung. Atleast they are into this lcd thing for long.


----------



## drafter (Oct 4, 2007)

i wouldn't recommend this model to anyone.  after-sales and warranty support is really a pain in the ass.   orc, i wonder why they gave you an early march 1 unit as replacement.  i should think they have stock units from later dates.  

i already requested a different model, as i don't want to gamble with another vx1932.  i just hope i get a new and good unit this time.


----------



## orc (Oct 4, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> i wouldn't recommend this model to anyone.  after-sales and warranty support is really a pain in the ass.   orc, i wonder why they gave you an early march 1 unit as replacement.  i should think they have stock units from later dates.
> 
> i already requested a different model, as i don't want to gamble with another vx1932.  i just hope i get a new and good unit this time.


 Since I got the unit replaced at the vendor's place itself, I think he gave me an old stock. If only I knew about the -3 then I would have insisted on it.
I am thinking the same too. get a different model instead of this one. 

I have noticed these now:
 Where ever there is a graident color in webpages, theres this tearing and flickring when scrolled. 
 Closely observing I can see ghosting caused by moving the cursor rapidly. Becomes obvious especially with a gray background.
 And the progress bar in thunderbird leaves the ghosting/tearing effect.

I wouldn't suggest this one for anyone too.


----------



## drafter (Oct 5, 2007)

yep, on certain background colors, you'll see bright white trails even when you move the cursor.  the tearing/flickering is not only evident with gradients but also (if not more so) on interlaced backgrounds.  i've asked someone who knows this stuff and he said it's all definitely RTC-related. 

we're not even sure about the wm-3 version or late wm-1's.  it's better i think to get a different model--from the VG or VA series perhaps, or a vx1935wm (which looks like the vx1932 sans rtc overdrive) if its available.  you don't want to endure another round of this.  and also since we've yet to confirm from vs or from definitive user feedback that this problem has been fixed.  those who have had 'good' vx1932wm seem to have ceased posting.

if i had any other choice, i'd just get a refund and buy some other brand like LG.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys for the discussion.
I certainly won't buy any Viewsonic now and shall bring this up whenever Viewsonic is mentioned.
Hope you guys get your money's worth. Viewsonic peeps.... u listening?
I hate it when these ph0ren countries dump their crap in our country.
They should take their consumer base seriously.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi guys,
This is what has been happening since yesterday with my case..

Called the Customer care yesterday afternoon..
1) Told him that, it has been two weeks that the engineer has come and there has been any action taken since then.
2) Asked the guy about wm-3 series monitors.
3) Asked him reg. RTC problems and the presence of any hidden menu.

Now, i don't know if any other company's Tech. support is this worst!!!

The guy couldn't give proper answers.. he finally gave me the local service guy's number and said, "Sir, please check with your local office.. you can contact them directly, and know your answers" 

The matter that there are MANY problems with VX1932wm-1 doesn't seem to penetrate their minds..

After that, I called the guy here at Bangalore..
It seemed like he just then woke up on my issue.. He made me hold the line for 10 mins.. and finally, he said that he would call me within half-an-hour..

I didn't get any call from them after that... darn service man..

Today, morning I again called the local office.. The person said, the monitor has arrived.. and some ppl have gone to collect it from the distributor, and that my unit will be replaced by today evening.

I asked them about the mfg. date.. The guy said, he would give me a call reg. that.  But, I have no patience now!

I'm not going to take the unit if it is a wm-1 **** again.

@drafter:  There is no VX1935 in India!! If we could ask for other VS models as a replacement, what model do you prefer??

There is no peace after buying this Viewsonic monitor, man.. Service sucks.. no doubt in that..


If I get the wm-1 again, I shall ask for a refund.. if they deny, I'm going to the Consumer Court


----------



## orc (Oct 5, 2007)

You shouldn't have agreed to call the local guy yourself. They should have checked it themselves and updated you. Will they now pay for all your calls to the local guy?

You should have them directly that you would go to the consumer court if you didn't recieve the 1932w-3 model by whatever time they had specified.
And do you know of any 1932wm-3 owner? As _drafter_ mentioned, it would be better to check it and then decide if we would want to ask for a refund.


----------



## drafter (Oct 5, 2007)

vinay, browsed the vs india site, near equivalent models would be the vg1930wm and va1926wm.  of course, features-wise they're not the same as the vx series.  of the two, i've only seen a vg1930wm firsthand--it doesnt have these tearing/flickering/halo issues.

the va model doesn't have speakers.  both models have DVI but don't come with DVI cables supplied, and also do not support HDCP.  afaik, both are true 5ms TN panels, so they're not likely to have these overdrive problems (vx1932wm is a 5ms panel overdriven to 2ms GTG.)       

both are slightly cheaper than vx1932wm. price-wise, we have 
vx1932wm > vg1930wm > va1926wm.  so you really don't get your money's worth equivalent.  you can probably opt for a bigger model but then you'd be shelling out additional cash. if you're going for a bigger model, get the cheapest model. i think there's no practical difference between the VG and VA aside from the speakers and the physical looks.

best if you can have it refunded, considering their crappy support.  imagine going through this process again with them.  but i don't think that's going to happen since you're returning it for warranty, so a different model could be the sane option here.


----------



## orc (Oct 5, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> vinay, browsed the vs india site, near equivalent models would be the vg1930wm and va1926wm.  of course, features-wise they're not the same as the vx series.  of the two, i've only seen a vg1930wm firsthand--it doesnt have these tearing/flickering/halo issues.
> 
> the va model doesn't have speakers.  both models have DVI but don't come with DVI cables supplied, and also do not support HDCP.  afaik, both are true 5ms TN panels, so they're not likely to have these overdrive problems (vx1932wm is a 5ms panel overdriven to 2ms GTG.)
> 
> ...


Drafter, is 5ms response time adequate for gaming purposes?


----------



## drafter (Oct 5, 2007)

you'll not perceive any major (and likely none at all) ghosting with a 5ms.  personally i think the 2ms thing is more marketing than anything.  it's not really true 2ms btw. browse these reviews from prad.de site--*www.prad.de/en/monitore/reviews.html

read the review (in particular the 'responsiveness' section) on hp w2207, which is a 5ms panel.  also the acer x222w.  you'll find they've not found any problems using them for gaming.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know anyone who has a 1932wm-3 one!!
VA 1926w seems fine..

I would defintely try for the refund.. 
have to wait till today evening..


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry for being a litle off the topic,

i was searching for this model in np delhi didnt got it now im gettin it from indore(m.p.) the distributer is gettin from China!!! he said it will take 3days!!!(for Rs.11400)
now,
seing all this probs im confused,
i want to buy a 19" lcd 
which 1 to go 4 after seing so much prob in the monitor who every one suggested....
plz help


----------



## vinaych (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Nishant.. just don't buy a ViewSonic..

Called the local office here..my replacement unit hasn't come to the distributor in B'lore yet, itseems..

After a heated discussion with the Customer care.. they asked me to wait till tmrw, 
and incase I'm not getting a replacemnt by tmrw, they said that they will be telling the dealer to give my money back..

I hope i don't get a replacement and have my money back instead.

*www.consumergrievance.com/

@sai_cool:  dude, whatz up with you? did you get the replacement??


----------



## orc (Oct 5, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Hey Nishant.. just don't buy a ViewSonic..
> 
> Called the local office here..my replacement unit hasn't come to the distributor in B'lore yet, itseems..
> 
> ...


 Haven't you said in your previous replies that sat was off for these service guys? If so how could they promise it to you tomorrow?
anyways, it would be great if they refund the money.


----------



## drafter (Oct 5, 2007)

hi nishant,

I don't know what's available in your area. It's mostly limited to cheaper TN panels from LG, Samsung, Viewsonic, Acer, HP, and AOC where I'm from. So I'll be missing on some really good monitors from NEC, Dell, etc.  please check the anandtech LCD thread (it's really the best lcd primer i've come across):
*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=2049206&enterthread=y

for whatever it's worth, i'd consider these two (which is more or less priced the same as vx1932):  LG L194WT and Samsung 932GW (glossy screen).  

i've ruled out the samsung 931bw and 940bw (which you may also want to check out for yourself).  based on user feedback, 931bw has some noticeable rtc ghosting errors (an xbitlabs review bear this out also).  the 940bw uses RTC with hardly noticeable side-effects.  over time, the problem some users have reported is a tilting problem with the stand.  you can turn rtc off in current samsung monitors, but it only remains so until the monitor is switched off.   

932gw is the newest 19' from samsung.  i don't have any feedback either way on rtc issues. the specs look good though. 16.7M colors vs 16.2M on the others.  it also has a glossy panel if you're into that thing.  the LG L194wt looks like the safe choice (no rtc with this one).  it's also cheaper.  both have HDCP support.  

if you want to go 22', i'd get the hp w2207, unless you have a problem with glossy panels (some people may not be comfortable with glare inherent in glossy screens, but text and images generally will look sharper and colors more vivid.).

If you require more than a TN panel (to do some graphics work), you'd need to look towards units from NEC, Eizo, Ilyama, etc.  There's some good but not too expensive non-TN monitors recommended in the anandtech link above, but availability is the problem.  I found only one model available in our area.  it's the viewsonic (gasp!) vx2025, a 20' MVA panel monitor.  It's an older model so the price has gone down substantially, now around the same only as a 22' TN panel LCD. the model has reported DVI configuration problems though (but i think it's nothing major since i've read there's some software tool for fixing it).     

as a final note, if you can, audition all the candidate monitors first before deciding on one.


----------



## harsha (Oct 6, 2007)

why dont u consider the View Sonic vg1930 monitor ?? I am also looking to buy and cheta bhai did say that vg is better than vx1932 and its cheaper too, found it in his web site *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/10/05/quick-review-super-flop-view-sonic-vx1932wm/

is vg1930 good ??


----------



## drafter (Oct 6, 2007)

harsha, thanks for the link.  we finally got a review on a wm-3--still has bad rtc issues.  

vg1930wm is ok (pushing aside poor VS technical support; to be fair, i don't know how LG and Samsung is either).  features-wise compared with the 19' I mentioned in my previous post, it lacks two things--a DVI cable and HDCP support.  HDCP support is not really a major thing for me.  I use DVI input so obviously not having to buy one is good.  

again, audition these monitors first.  you may find that you like the VG screen better, as some do.  it becomes subjective from here, as i cannot find any objective reviews (like from xbitlabs or prad.de) of these monitors on the web.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 6, 2007)

slightly OT but relevant info I came across today....Viewsonic Experience Turns Sour for Some Users


----------



## vinaych (Oct 6, 2007)

Problems with even 1932wm-3!!! Oh, god..


----------



## orc (Oct 6, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> harsha, thanks for the link.  we finally got a review on a wm-3--still has bad rtc issues.


 Oh my God! I think then there's no other option other than to ask for a refund. I don't want a lesser cost model and they have no other better 19' one.


----------



## drafter (Oct 6, 2007)

just got the vg1930 as replacement.  damn, the unit seems to have another set of problems.  the corners and top sides of the screen are tad darker than the rest.  i don't know if this will resolve itself over a few days.  there's also another problem--'color adjust' settings in the OSD menu appear to be faulty as well.  haven't tested dvi input, since it does not come with a DVI cable.  

freakin viewsonic!!!  do they or their distros provide any sort of QA over their products?  it seems it gets worse with warranty replacements.  i cannot help but to think their disgusting tactic is wearing down the customer to accept a substandard piece of crap.      

this is definitely the last viewsonic i'll ever get!!!


----------



## orc (Oct 6, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> just got the vg1930 as replacement.  damn, the unit seems to have another set of problems.  the corners and top sides of the screen are tad darker than the rest.  i don't know if this will resolve itself over a few days.  there's also another problem--'color adjust' settings in the OSD menu appear to be faulty as well.  haven't tested dvi input, since it does not come with a DVI cable.
> 
> freakin viewsonic!!!  do they or their distros provide any sort of QA over their products?  it seems it gets worse with warranty replacements.  i cannot help but to think their disgusting tactic is wearing down the customer to accept a substandard piece of crap.
> 
> this is definitely the last viewsonic i'll ever get!!!


Damn! viewsonic really sucks man. Since you found the fault immeditaly, why don't you aks for a replacement from the distributor?


----------



## drafter (Oct 6, 2007)

i should. i'm just so sick and tired of bringing the unit to the store again so they can return it to the distro.  and going back and checking it again.

problem is, it's impossible to test and catch everything in the store.  to some extent, you'd have to assume good faith on the part of the distro and manufacturer.  i actually saw the darker corners in the shop, but thought it to be minor.  when i was setting it up in my place, tweaking the contrast/brightness, i realized otherwise.   when calibrating, i encountered the other problem.

do yourselves a favor guys and get a refund (seems you have stronger consumer protection regulations there).  those who plan to get a viewsonic, here's a piece of valuable advice--DON'T! unless you think you can test for everything in the store.  koz if you get a lemon unit, be prepared for major, major hassle.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 6, 2007)

I am joinig in............
Yesterday my 1932 strated giving grainy display.Took it to the shop..and wow wow wow....the salesman told me that half the 1932s are developing some kind of problems within 1month of purchase.........

Wish I bought a samsung....ufffff....no more viewsonic for me !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vinaych (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to the league, _spitfire 

_Guys, I didn't get any replacement for my monitor today.. (customer care said that I would get one today or they would talk to the dealer and give my refund)
Can only deal this matter on Monday.. i really can't wait till then..!

I really hope to get the refund and buy a GOOD monitor this time..
also, looking through the consumer grieviance site.. Just in case


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. vinay, drafter and harsha for ur replys,
and sorry to c vinay not getting his monitor today also
so,
its final im going with samsung or asus, No Viewsonic....
plz if u have any perticular suggestion plz do tell me, coz i will be placing my order on monday and it will take them 3day for any monitor...
So,plz reply fast
and could any 1 tell me whats the price of samsung  SyncMaster 932B Plus 
and SyncMaster 206BW and SyncMaster 971P.
thanx


----------



## madassinhell (Oct 7, 2007)

i got my VX1932 today....i found tat after coming home and browsing i have the same trailing from th pointers and text issues...

is there any fix or should i also try for an replacement...

after soooo long i get my comp and in 3 hrs i see my monitor is crappy...


----------



## drafter (Oct 7, 2007)

@nishant
i don't know about asus lcd's, but i've heard there's one earlier 22' asus model (mw22 something) that had really bad overshoot.  here are some reviews of 19' from xbitlabs that may help--
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/19inch-7.html
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/19inch-6.html
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/19inch-5.html

@madassinhell
there are no fixes.  ask for a refund and buy something else.


----------



## orc (Oct 7, 2007)

_vinay_, Atleast you had a talk with their customer support. I am like kinda shut off from them. Their crappy number won't work (it's been a million times since I have tried now) and they won't reply to mails too
Want to take them to the court too, for being non-responsive, if there's such a provision for that.

@_madassinhell_ Why did you buy that? You should have gone through some reviews before.
and googling would have led  you here too. There's no fix for that and  get a refund  immeditely. 
It should'nt be a problem at all for you since it's only been a day now.

I have also asked the admin if we can start a 'keep away from these' thread so that people can avoid costly mistakes. waiting for the reply.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey _orc,_ where do you stay?
Try to see if there is RT Outsourcing office in your place.. If there is one, call them and tell your problem, and ask them to connect to the customer care..

and, you are trying the number from BSNL landline...right??

I'm not sure about the consumer court thing in your case...just take a look at *www.consumergrievance.com/icrpc.org.ammendment2002.htm

I very much hope, we get refund for the crappy products we got..

That is a nice idea, _drafter_.. Telling the admin about a special thread..
What about your VG1930??

friends, assuming I'm getting my refund.. I've decide on these 3 monitors 
Just look into them, if you have time and please give your suggestions.. thanks
HP w1907
Dell E198WFP
Asus VW192T

Now, there are problems with LCDs of any brand.. So, I feel it is better to buy one from a brand whose service is good.  I know that HP and Dell have very good service (If someone has a sour experience w.r.t these, please tell)
I have no idea how the service of Asus is?!


----------



## orc (Oct 7, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Hey _orc,_ where do you stay?
> Try to see if there is RT Outsourcing office in your place.. If there is one, call them and tell your problem, and ask them to connect to the customer care..
> 
> and, you are trying the number from BSNL landline...right??
> ...


Vinay, I am from bangalore too. and tried from bsnl only. Sometimes I get a busy tone and sometimes just gets disconnected.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey orc,
what is the price of
1.HP w1907 
and
2.Dell E 198WFP.

thanx


----------



## madassinhell (Oct 7, 2007)

tweaked the contrast and brightness settings and the pointer ghosting in the white background is kinda gone but the problem is really when in gray background...


----------



## orc (Oct 7, 2007)

@_Nishanth_, I am not sure about it. Will try contacting a friend of mine and let you know tomorrow.

@madassinhell, that's where the tearing and ghosting becomes obvious. Also try opening some pdf files. I could notice ghosting for text also in some of the pdfs.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 7, 2007)

ok thanks orc


----------



## vinaych (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey orc,
Try this number..
RT Outsourcing: 080 41529302.
Ask for Mr. Babu.. if he is not there, ask for Mr. Vishwanadh..tell your problem to them.. they might help you.

@nishant:  Which monitor have you decided to buy?


----------



## orc (Oct 7, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Hey orc,
> Try this number..
> RT Outsourcing: 080 41529302.
> Ask for Mr. Babu.. if he is not there, ask for Mr. Vishwanadh..tell your problem to them.. they might help you.
> ...


Thanks vinay, I will try that now itself.


----------



## madassinhell (Oct 7, 2007)

i called my dealer and he said he will replace my monitor...
i hope everything works out well....

which monitor should i exchange it for??....VG1930?? or some Samsung or LG??

plz help me out i have no idea how are Samsung monitors...


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 7, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Which monitor have you decided to buy?



man im really confused right now...
but iv narrowed my choices to,
1.HP W1907,

2.Samsung -SyncMaster 932B Plus, 
                SyncMaster 206BW, and
                SyncMaster 971P.

pls suggest guys....


----------



## vinaych (Oct 7, 2007)

With the LCDs having these kinds of problems..
I'm only looking for a brand which has better support through out India..

HP w1907 -- looks can kill  (My choice among ur options, nishant)


----------



## drafter (Oct 7, 2007)

i'd second the hp w1907, the 19' version of the oft-praised w2207.  not sure if you have HP L2045w there, but xtknight (author of the anandtech LCD thread) recommends it.   how much is the w1907 there?


----------



## vinaych (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in a dilemma!!

HP w1907:
Glossy screen                  
16.2 M color                    
ONE yr warranty              
No TCO std. mentioned    

Dell E198WFP:
Antiglare Screen
16.7 M color
THREE yr warranty
 TCO '03 compliant

If a person like me, who uses the monitor for maily web surfing and movies, what should he prefer from the above???

Suggestions please.

Don't know abt. the price of the w1907,
Dell site lists the price of E198wfp as some 15K+ (this price is with taxes)!!
The Dell's price could be reduced based on one's bargaining skills


----------



## drafter (Oct 7, 2007)

vinay, i'd get the hp w1907 because of the glossy screen.  it will give videos a sheen to it, making the colors look more vibrant.  anti-glare are matte screens, so colors will look muted compared to glossy ones.    hp lcd monitors are also known to have good screen unformity with little to no backlight bleeding, better than most lcd monitors from other manufacturers.  Dell has released some bad monitors of late, like the 2407wfp (rtc issues) and 2007wfp (gradient banding).  

don't mind the 16.7M vs 16.2M colors.  don't know if you have to be concerned about warranty length with HP lcd monitors.  i've not heard anything negative about HP durability.


----------



## janitha (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:-

"HP w1907:
Glossy screen
16.2 M color
*ONE yr warranty*
No TCO std. mentioned"

At a time when complaints with LCDs are so common, I think one should go for a monitor with 3 years warranty since most of the brands come with that. Even the oft quoted VS has 3 years warranty.


----------



## madassinhell (Oct 7, 2007)

is samsung lcds better then lg ones??.....is viewsonic lcds really that bad or we are the unlucky ones that got a bad VS??.....

plz suggest any good samsung lcd...19' ws...


----------



## orc (Oct 7, 2007)

madassinhell said:
			
		

> is samsung lcds better then lg ones??.....is viewsonic lcds really that bad or we are the unlucky ones that got a bad VS??.....
> 
> plz suggest any good samsung lcd...19' ws...


 Viewsonic might not be bad. But they are recently into this lcd buisness copared to samsung, lg and others and guess they are still in experimental stages. and strange it might seem, I would prefer not to go to samsung also. they are popular because they have a wide range of cost effective products and can never match up with others in terms of performance.


----------



## drafter (Oct 7, 2007)

samsung and LG make their own lcd panels.  with some of its recent models, samsung outsourced making of the panels.  hence, this whole panel lottery issue with samsung 226bw--there were three versions of panels that came out, one made by Samsung (the best version), one by AU, and the other by Chi Mei (the least desirable).    

Many TN panels used by Viewsonic and others come from Chi Mei.  My VG1930wm is a Chi Mei panel.


----------



## madassinhell (Oct 7, 2007)

i think my options are

vg1930 (will be available)
samsung 940nw or 920 (if available)

plz help me out...


----------



## harsha (Oct 8, 2007)

I ask few dealers now it seems View Sonic is the only one comes with 3 yrs std warrenty  rest all 1 year 

now when I skope to a local service man, he said  pratically the TFTs are use and through as they cant be repaired out side of the company service center because of un-available or really costly parts and skilled technician  !!!  

So View Sonic still seems logical option when I am going to spend a 11k on a product  i did hear dell have a 5 yrs warrenty plan but on sellected models and with extra charge


----------



## drafter (Oct 8, 2007)

samsung, lg, vs, etc offer the same 3-year warranty.  it's pretty much the norm.  probably the dealers you've talked to just want to get rid of their VS stocks.  some shops handle warranty this way.  within a year, you can bring it to the shop and they will handle the return.  beyond that, you bring it directly to the distributor.

used TFTs?  you mean they'll be replacing it with used units.  even after you've just bought the defective unit for a week or two?  more reason in the first place to get from a manufacturer with a good track record and good customer support.  a longer warranty is nice. but if it's use to cover for shabby manufacturing and QC process, then it's not really better, is it?

@madassin
either monitor costs less than i assume what you paid for the vx1932.  not only that, if you get the vg1930 and you want to use dvi input, you will have to buy yourself a dvi cable (between 250-600 Rs i guess, depends on the quality) koz it's not included in the package.  i'd push for a refund if you can.  store credit could be good also (depends on what's available in the store).  just not a 1 for 1 replacement, koz you will not get the same monetary equivalent.


----------



## madassinhell (Oct 8, 2007)

first ill try for the 1 for 1 replacement and then push for getting the money difference between the 2 products back...


----------



## drafter (Oct 8, 2007)

hehe.  that's another way to do it.

the 940nw is an older model with only vga input.  the 940bw has both vga and dvi input, more at par with the vg1930.  but the 940bw comes with a dvi cable, afaik.  some users report their 940bw developing a tilt problem over time.  it's covered by warranty, but i'm not sure how samsung support is.  only the 940bw supports hdcp among the three.  

do they carry HP's in the store?  you probably can ask them to get one for you.  also check out LG monitors, probably L194WT (same price range as the 940bw).  not saying these are perfect monitors, but from what i've read, seem to have less (and no serious) issues than the others.


----------



## madassinhell (Oct 8, 2007)

okay...will do today....after searching around...ive also seen that many vg1930 owners are very satisfied with their LCD...so if no LG or Samsung ill try and get 1930....


----------



## drafter (Oct 8, 2007)

yes there are.  just as there are good 940bw with no tilt problems.  i guess you have to ask yourself which manufacturer you feel you can trust to part with your hard-earned cash.  as they say, once burn, twice shy.  my case, twice burned, never another viewsonic.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 8, 2007)

well guys,
just went to Tauras computer(Bhopal, M.P.) and they are giving HP W1907 for Rs.17000!!!! Loot rahe Hai Bhai!!!
Is This price the real price???
and
im still in search for the prices of,
Samsung - SyncMaster 932B Plus, SyncMaster 206BW, and SyncMaster 971P.
and the real price of HP W1907(this monitor is really Hot Yaar!!!).

just got latest price of HP W1907 Rs.16000 and
Samsung 206BW Rs.15000.
how r these prices??? (From Bhopal M.P.)


----------



## drafter (Oct 8, 2007)

xbitlabs review of the 206bw doesn't look good (bad rtc errors)
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/20inch-4_21.html


> The RTC error average is 15.7%. This is quite a lot and the resulting artifacts are going to be not just visible, but disturbing. The maximum error is as gross as 92.7%.


the similar-looking 19' 931bw has lesser rtc errors (still a bit noticeable, especially if you look for it).
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Twa4rYuLpXU

i don't know why hp lcd's are priced higher (vs other brands) here in south asia.  they're good monitors but yes price may be higher by as much as 30%.  question is, are they worth the premium in price?


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 8, 2007)

But drafter check out *www.xyzcomputing.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1027&Itemid=0&limit=1&limitstart=0
and
*www.tweaknews.net/reviews/samsung_syncmaster_206bw_lcd_monitor/index.php

they say its a good monitor....


----------



## drafter (Oct 8, 2007)

those two reviews don't cover rtc errors.  some reviews are more in-depth than others.  if people were to believe some of the vx1932wm reviews out there, they may think it's a good monitor.  but some of us painfully know otherwise.

anyway, good thing with samsung monitors you have the option of using RTA.  turn it off and the rtc errors are gone.  but you have to keep turning it off everytime you turn on the monitor.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 8, 2007)

thanx drafter for ur help, really apricieate it
just ordered it for Rs.14950.
really excited now............
thanx every body for ur help....


----------



## vinaych (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guyz,
HP w1907 is around 17K!!!!!
and Dell E198WFP is 16K + (higher taxes in Karnataka)

and, i don't know watz going on with my "refund" issue.. 
VS customer care SUCKS  (more on this later)

Thankfully, my dealer said.. he could give me a Samsung Monitor replaced with my ViewSonic.

So, is Samsung 940BW ok? Read it to be 4ms (Gray to Gray).. i'm supposing that with this a small response time, there would be again RTC errors..
Please suggest me a Samsung model..(19 inch widescreen)

Thanks in advance..

PS: Today is the worst experience i had with a customer support.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 8, 2007)

just cancelled my order
no 206BW avalable, only 206NW is avalable which does not have a DVI port and evey thing is the same.... but w/o dvi port no sence of buying a lcd...
im again there where i started..
by the way HP 1906 is avaliable for Rs.16000..


----------



## vinaych (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi friends..
Met my vendor just now..
He said, he would arrange *any* monitor as a replacement for my ViewSonic 
Now, I'm back to the hunt again..


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 8, 2007)

Why dealers here in Bhopal saying that Samsung 206BW is not avalable in india but only 206NW which is same as 206BW but it only lacks DVI port.
what do u guys say
Samsung 206NW Rs.15000 - 20" looks sexy good feature wise but lacks DVI port, or
HP W1907 Rs.17000 - 19" looks ultra sexy good on feature, got DVI but expensive... is it worth 17k???
What to do guys, pls help yaar....
any other monitor under 15k to 16k who looks killer and are good feature wise???
pls guys help............
Ps.how is viewsonic vx2255wmb and what is its price???


----------



## vinaych (Oct 9, 2007)

After a reading a bit from www.tftcentral.co.uk
I decided to look for the following in an LCD
1) Better to avoid an overdriven panel (a Response time spec measured in grey-to-grey mode (G2G) is almost sure to hav RTC associated with it)
If the monitor has RTC, is there a way to disable it?

2) Better to have a Dynamic Contrast Ratio (more contrast ratio indicates better black levels) - this is what I remember reading on the site...plz, correct me if i'm wrong.

I couldn't find a monitor without RTC and with Dynamic contrast ratio!!
Well there is Samsung 206BW..has DCR and also RTC (but don't know if RTC can be disabled in it!)

I'm considering,
ASUS VW192T - 5ms/800:1 (has DVI-D but no HDCP)
Is a contrast ratio of 800:1 good enough, for movie playback??

@nishant: I read somewhere that the HP w1907 monitor is wonderful when used with a DVI input.. consider this too!
Some pics are here of the lovely glossy screen:
*www.flatpanels.dk/flatforum/viewtopic.php?t=3620

Someone, please tell if RTC(overdrive) can be disabled in the Samsung 206BW.
(xbitlabs' review mentioned that the RTC error on this monitor is high!! and hasn't said about any hidden menu or RTC disabling)

Thanks.


----------



## drafter (Oct 9, 2007)

hey vinay

on rtc errors (based on xbitlabs reviews)-- 206bw > 931bw > 940bw.  i haven't read any user complaints of rtc ghosting in the 940bw. likely RTA can be turned off in 206bw.  it be odd not to have the option when its 19' and 22' cousins, 931 and 226, have it in their regular OSD menu.

check out the 932gw.  it has a glossy screen, man--and should be much cheaper than the HP.  some people don't like it though since it does not look like a regular LCD monitor.  plus there's no real feedback or review on it, even in forums.  if you could wait a bit for actionable feedback or if you can audition it first, then this might be a good glossy monitor to get.  

as to contrast ratio, here's what the anandtech LCD thread has to say about it:


> This is a spec you should probably ignore, because it's often inflated (especially with TN panels). Although, extremes can indicate a difference in panel technology, or that one panel has dynamic contrast. A dynamic contrast measurement is sometimes denoted with the "(DC)" suffix or "DFC" prefix. Some manufacturers offer real and dynamic contrast figures, both of which are usually inflated.


 between having dcr or not, i'd go with having one, but it's not an overriding consideration. this seems to be the trend with newer LCD models, together with RTC.  LG has non-rtc models with dcr. their dcr is called 'digital fine contrast ratio'. they follow a naming convention with rtc models, suffixing a Q on the model--e.g., L196WTQ uses a 2ms overdriven panel.

-------------------------------
update on my vg1930wm

i've talked with another vg1930wm user, trying to confirm what seems to be a problem with rgb color settings.  very odd behaviour to say the least, but the rgb settings work the same way with his.  manually setting rgb in vx1932 didn't work that way.  i'm thinking it may be a flaw in vg1930 firmware design or one of them manufacturing batch defects again from viewsonic.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi _drafter_, 
thanks a lot man..

The problem here is, we don't have all the models (in case of Samsung and LG) in India!!
As far as I know, Samsung 932GW hasn't yet been released here!
my dealer said that even the samsung 940BW isn't available in the Indian market. And, the 206BW has been listed in the samsung-india website.  Hopefully, it should be present.

Shall ask my vendor if there are any LG models present with Dynamic contrast ratio.

I hope you get your VS problems resolved soon and get a peace of mind.

PS: Any comments on ASUS VW192T? (couldn't find an objective review!)


----------



## drafter (Oct 9, 2007)

can't find comments on the asus vw192t.  i'd check out the LGs. i cannot say wholeheartedly to get an LG only because i haven't tested one.  but based on feedback and reviews, i'd say they're rather safe choices.  

according to anandtech lcd thread, their L226wt and 226wtq (firmware v1.14 and above) are better than the samsung 226bw (AU or Chi Mei panel).  only the 226bw with the samsung panel looks better.  it's hard to come by these true samsung panels (not to mention it's now hard to tell w/o opening the lcd housing), but if you're sure of one, then get it by all means.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dude i haven't read the whole thread (lack of time) but just seeing the "Chi Mei"  above, i 'de say try CMV also.i own a CMV LCD for almost more than 2 years and believe me its really awesome and it has an excellent services at service center and also its also reasonable priced. 
If u are from new delhi then u can check their showroom at Nehru Place. I 'de suggest CMV rather than LG or SAMSUNG.


----------



## rahuleyes (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys what about LG 194w (19" wide screen ) 
with dvi input and HDCP. 
it is 10400 here at ahmedabad. 
5ms response
2000:1 contrast ratio ( dont know its gray to gray or dynamic or whatever )
even i dont know it comes with dvi cable or not. will aks to my dealer today and inform you all.

Any reviews on this lcd ????? I want to buy one in range of 10-11k. This is my  another choice instead of Viewsonic VG1930WM.

Pls share if anyone have it.

Thanks


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys Just got myself HP W1907
awsome monitor....


----------



## assasin (Oct 9, 2007)

^^^ congrats on ur purchase... 
hows the display quality as compared Viewsonic and other monitors?how much did ya get it for???


----------



## vinaych (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll check out the LG LCDs..
the problem is there is no page on LCDs in the LG India website!

Hey Nishant..
Congrats on your purchase  how much did you get it for??
Would love to see pictures of it


----------



## Stick (Oct 9, 2007)

Go for Dell LCD at cheaper rate, lower than quoted by Dell India Site/toll free number. Yes it's with Bill & 5 yrs Dell warranty. PM me if you need any.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 9, 2007)

Also i forgot to mention that my CMV LCD is also having a DVI port too and also at that time it was the only LCD having 8 ms response time and runs both on VGA and DVI.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 10, 2007)

hey thanx assasin and vinay, finally really happy to have it
ill give a complete review of it later, but for now i can say, its a stunner!!!!
Very beautiful Monitor 
the shell(cover/body) is glossy piano black, really eye catching..
the screen is very beautiful, its glossy not mat like other monitors
the picture quality is Gr8 yaar,contrast is very good, its very bright but at the same time it does not hurt ur eyes and i just donloded some HD vids and played them on wmp11 and they looked awsome....

i found 3 negative points
1.No DVI cable Bundle
2.Only 1yr warranty
and
3.the only prob acc to me in the display is that its very viewing sensetive, for eg if u moved ur head little bit u will find change in the display,
but this is very noticable espically in white background...

overall the display is Awsome!!!

get it, u wont regret it...

and yes the price
i got it for Rs.14500 that time my gf was there with me, i think its her luck i got it so cheep, coz 3 days back the shopkeeper was giving it for 17k.
and yes,
she(my gf)also gave me 4k for this monitor, im a lucky guy 

so guys thats it....


----------



## drafter (Oct 10, 2007)

congrats, nishant.  

the 3rd negative is true of all TN panels. viewing angles aren't great. you have to be more or less seated straight on with the lcd.

if you can check screen or color uniformity, that be useful also.  you can use the dead pixel buddy tool to eyeball the quality.  first set contrast and brightness to 50.  then run the freeware.  use the tool to display several colors one at a time as full background.  check for noticeably darker or brighter regions in your screen, especially on the sides and corners.   ideally you'd want very little to no perceptible variation across the screen.  you can use it to check for dead pixels too--these will be pixels that are not lit or colored differently from the main color.  you can repeat the process setting contrast/brightness to 100.


----------



## madassinhell (Oct 10, 2007)

i got my vx1932 replaced with vg1930....running fine till now(2 days) and i am quite happy with it..


----------



## vinaych (Oct 10, 2007)

my dealer said the HP 1907 is *16K*! (with tax)
he is not reducing the price even a bit!!!

I have read some where that the 1907 is very good only with a digital connection.

I know, it would be decent on a VGA connection too.. but, just enquiring

Nishant, could please tell me how the monitor is performing with the VGA input?
Play some movies, HD stuff and let me know, please.. ( I would be using the monitor for mainly movies and TV shows  )

Thank you.


----------



## drafter (Oct 11, 2007)

that hp is really pricey, costs as much as a 22' samsung or lg.  as much as the w1907 looks good, it's just still a TN panel and for the same price, i'd go with a 22' TN panel (even the non-glossy versions).  i should think having bigger screen real estate would translate to better movie viewing experience, especially for HDs.  you may want to check though if your video card supports the 22' native res.

dvi matters the higher you go in lcd size.  for a 19', i suspect most won't see any difference watching movies, surfing, or doing everyday office stuff.  personally, i can't see any improvement using dvi on a 19'.  some with very keen eyes may see it though.   

another option, vinay, is just get the most affordable lcd that you can live with now.  in a few years' time, i bet we'll see bigger, better monitors produced and come down in price.  current TN panels, as affordable as they are now, have their handicaps--color accuracy and viewing angle being the two primary.

here are several images of a samsung 2232gw (22' glossy screen) that costs around the same as the w1907 there:

*img54.imageshack.us/img54/4601/edit_IGP6570.jpg

*img54.imageshack.us/img54/7863/edit_IGP6561.jpg

*img54.imageshack.us/img54/6043/edit_IGP6574.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/8671/edit_IGP6684.jpg


----------



## vinaych (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks drafter,
but i'm sure there is no Samsung 2232gw available here.. and its price would be much higher.
The dealer said that Samsung 206NW (the 206BW counterpart without a DVI port) is priced at 15.5K.  So, obviously the 22" would be much higher.

I asked him, if there are any 19" samsung monitors available with DVI port.. He said there aren't (He has to get the monitors from some other guy!)

Affordable monitor that I would be getting is the ASUS vw192T! 
Should I go with it?

PS: That 22" glossy screen is just awesome


----------



## drafter (Oct 11, 2007)

some user feedback on the asus vw192t--
*forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/504612.html

might be worthwhile to check out the LG 194WT as well.  has features not found in vw192t--dynamic contrast (2000:1) and hdcp support.        

very importantly, before buying, i'd test the unit at its native resolution on both dvi and vga.  do the exercise i outlined in an earlier post using the dead pixel buddy software.  pick a unit with good screen uniformity,  you don't want a screen that's noticeably darker or lighter in some parts.  that's a problem with my vg1930wm now.

related to that is checking for backlight bleeding.  on an all black background, check for too much light seeping at the edges of the screen. if there's too much light, you will have the horizontal black bars surrounding a movie brighter than you will want--very distracting.  

check for dead or stuck pixels.  there should be zero.  test the control buttons if working properly.  also don't hesitate to bring and view a familiar movie, picture, etc to eyeball overall performance and quality.

if there are dead pixels or poor screen uniformity, ask for another unit.  obviously its best to try the model where your store carry several stocks of it.
just don't get forced to buy a unit.  once you've bought it, a dicey warranty/replacement process may kick in.  there's not much leeway as you'd want as if you were getting a new monitor from the start.  you can only judge the sole unit they replace it with.  absolutely no guarantees you'll get a better unit if you return the replaced unit again--some distros may even give you a refurb unit for all you know.  

it's a lengthy process checking the unit, but it's best to avoid the hassle and get it right the first time.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey drafter,
Doesn't the LG L194WT has RTC with it??
(in the LG site, it said to have a response time of 5ms(G2G).. going by this measurement, i'm assuming it has RTC!!!)

ignore my ignorance


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Oct 11, 2007)

@drafter
that  Samsung 2232GW is really a beautiful monitor.i think thats a tn panel , is it ??


----------



## drafter (Oct 11, 2007)

@vinay -- you're correct!  i misread the l194wt info.  it does qualify 5ms as GTG in the tech info section.  in the specs section, it just says 5ms though.  GTG implies the use of some overdrive.  in this case, 5ms GTG--meaning, it's not really a true 5ms panel.  it's odd to be using an overdriven 5ms panel for a still current product when there are true 5ms panels in production.  

hmm.  i haven't read any rtc ghosting errors from local users about the l194wt.  they're mostly into samsungs and LGs in the local forums here.  there would have been complaints on rtc ghosting if these users noticed any, like in the early versions of LG L226WTQ which had really noticeable overdrive errors.

@vivekbabbu -- yep it's a TN panel.

---------------------
i was checking the l194wt specs across the web, including the tft central model/panel search.  it's listed really just as 5ms.  LG versions with confirmed overdrives are listed as GTG.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks drafter..
I'll go and check the LG monitor before buying.. should ask the dealer about it (because he is getting the monitor from some other person)
It is priced at 11K (with taxes) which less than what I paid for my VX 1932


----------



## drafter (Oct 11, 2007)

yup it's cheaper than the vx1932wm disaster.  

looks like LG and samsung are so much more expensive there.  here the 194w costs just close to 9k converted.

good luck, man.    check the unit as thoroughly as you can--uniformity, dead pixels, etc.  leave the unit if you're not satisfied.  confirm with the dealer the period within which you may just do a store replacement (not a distro warranty) for issues that didn't crop up at the store.


----------



## assasin (Oct 11, 2007)

my present TFT is Viewsonic VA1912wb which doesnt support HDCP.my gfx card supports HDCP.so is it worth changing my monitor to a HDCP enabled one??
also plz suggest some HDCP enabled models (19 wide and above)


----------



## vinaych (Oct 11, 2007)

@assasin: I can't tell you if it is worth changing to a monitor with HDCP or not,
but here is the list of some monitors with HDCP

Monitors with HDCP
HP w1907, w2007, w2207
Samsung 206BW


----------



## janitha (Oct 11, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> my present TFT is Viewsonic VA1912wb which doesnt support HDCP.my gfx card supports HDCP.so is it worth changing my monitor to a HDCP enabled one??
> also plz suggest some HDCP enabled models (19 wide and above)



Is content protected media popular now?
Does HDCP enabled mean it will have an HDMI socket?

In short, isn't it too early to upgrade? But somebody else may clarify.


----------



## drafter (Oct 11, 2007)

afaik we won't be seeing hdcp content til 2010 at the earliest.


----------



## assasin (Oct 12, 2007)

one more q guys.
is it worth buying a HP W1907 considering that i'm using a Viewsonic VA1912wb?


----------



## drafter (Oct 12, 2007)

just to conclude this vx1932wm saga of mine, want to share a comparative between the vx1932wm and vg1930wm.  this might be helpful to those who've not come across this thread before buying the vx1932wm and may be thinking of exchanging it with a vg1930wm.

VG1930wm
-----------

Pros

swivel
height adjustment
buttons feel sturdier and more tactile
better lateral viewing angles
no rtc

Cons

visible uniformity issues
poor black representation; don't see enough details in darker video scenes  
slight backlight bleed at the bottom
OSD rgb settings are buggy (looks like a firmware bug) 
no dvi cable, no hdcp support


VX1932wm
----------

Pros

no noticeable uniformity issues
no noticeable bleeding
acceptable black representation
dvi cable, hdcp

Cons

horrible rtc errors (the real, single deal-breaker with this model)
a tad too bright even at low contrast/brightness
poorer lateral viewing angle (shows a yellowish tint)
flimsy, plasticky buttons


Notes:
1. uniformity and bleeding issues could vary between units of the same model.
2. not sure whether dynamic contrast has something to do with black representation.
3. colors reproduction were about the same, except for the poorer blacks in vg1930wm. 
4. the two models use different TN panels--vx1932wm with an Innolux, vg1930 a Chimei.  overall, if not for the egregious overshoot, found the innolux better than the chimei.  

Summary:
to sum it all up, i couldn't say definitely the vg1930 (or at least the unit i got) was really any better than the vx1932wm.  in some aspects, it was. suffice it to say, it's just a different monitor with its own set of drawbacks.  i guess my best advice is just get a refund on the vx1932wm and check out the other lcd models and brands.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice points there, _drafter _

Well, my VX 1932 woes ended yesterday night..

I bought a HP w1907 
Well, also tested the LG L194WT in the dealer's shop.. I found 2 stuck pixels.. 
and when compared with the color and the video playback, HP w1907 is way ahead than the LG model..
So, shelled out extra cash and got the looker-monitor

Brief experience with HP w1907:
=========================
The monitor when used with the factory settings is very bright... 
I felt that it has an extra reddish tinge when compared to the blues and the greens.

After calibrating it and setting the gamma (value = 2.2), it is confrontable to work with for longer periods.

I don't know if it is for the glossy screen or the HP monitor itself, the black levels are very good.. back light bleed is very minimal..

yes, the movie playback is very good.. 
The monitor has 'QuickModes' that you could use to switch between different modes.  These being, Movie, Photo, Text and Custom.
Setting the modes to the movie and photo modes make the color too bright.. and you just can't view any text at this setting.. The letters of the text has some kind of reddish and greenish shadows associated with it. (I'm guessing this has to do with higher gamma values in these modes and also the use of a VGA input!)
I just calibrated the monitor with the text mode settings even for movie watching..

Shall try calibrating my monitor more for better results..

PS: My dealer said, "U might have got a defective piece on the 1932wm! why don't you try the 1930?"
"no thanks!!"


----------



## drafter (Oct 12, 2007)

congrats, vinay.    looks like you guys got a winner in hp w1907.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey...My dealer is ready for a replacement unit.I have three choices..

1.VG1930
2.VA1912WM + DVI Cable

3.VX922 (non widescreen)

which one I should go for ??? VX922 looks tempting but its not a widescreen..so ??????


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 12, 2007)

^ anyone try for the VP930 (square type, professional series, with supposedly no overshoot)?


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 12, 2007)

vinaych said:
			
		

> Nice points there, _drafter _
> 
> Well, my VX 1932 woes ended yesterday night..
> 
> ...



congrats vinay

i will be getting the dvi cabl very soon,
what abt you...
i wanna c what this baby can do with dvi...


----------



## janitha (Oct 12, 2007)

spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey...My dealer is ready for a replacement unit.I have three choices..
> 
> 1.VG1930
> 2.VA1912WM + DVI Cable
> ...



Using VX922 for little more than one year. (bought for 17.75K then) Excellent performance. (when it is functioning  )

But had to undergo the horrible process of RMA twice but on both occasions received newer pieces as replacement.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 13, 2007)

Well off late I am dropping in  ... I have also facing the issue of Ghosting effect, I did review the TFT, *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/10/05/quick-review-super-flop-view-sonic-vx1932wm/ few days ago...

The choise I would still say I VG1930WM, as if you read the view I have compared them side by side as I own both of them now 

nothing apart from those paper facts which are differnt in this case...

Some use here have faced issue with VG1930WM also where as I find my one running cool enough...

I have contacted View Conic support just few days ago...

So if the replacement doesnt work out then I would request for replacement for VG instade of VX, as in India in New future I dont thing we would going to neeed HDPC at all


----------



## vinaych (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot _drafter _and _nishant 
_@drafter: as said by u, content on the glossy screen has a sheen to it
nice experience..

@nishant: I don't have a graphics card man! so, not getting a DVI cable now..


----------



## spitfire (Oct 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Well off late I am dropping in  ... I have also facing the issue of Ghosting effect, I did review the TFT, *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/10/05/quick-review-super-flop-view-sonic-vx1932wm/ few days ago...
> 
> The choise I would still say I VG1930WM, as if you read the view I have compared them side by side as I own both of them now
> 
> ...



Yups...right now I am also a bit inclined towad the 1930..although I dont like it's design. 

HDCP is something we dont really need !


----------



## drafter (Oct 14, 2007)

none of the above.  no real good choices, if you ask me.  all three are older models (missing features you may or may not want--and its not just hdcp).   

va1912, from a series two steps lower from your vx1932.  i'm beginning to think these viewsonic series affect panel quality as well.

vg1930, for reasons stated in my earlier post--mainly panel uniformity and black levels in videos.  as i said, found the vx1932 panel better if you remove the rtc errors. 

vx1932 is supposed to be the 2ms successor of vx922.  plus it's not widescreen.  

i may consider a vx1935wm, if only it were available.  i'd check these 19' widescreen models instead.

hp w1907 (glossy) -- looks to be a clear winner but a bit pricey and warranty is shorter. 

acer p193w (glossy) -- not sure this is available there.  but curious with this one, getting good initial feedback on its 22' sibling, p223w.  could be a cheaper alternative to the w1907.  

lg l194wt-bf -- apparently there's a newer black version with a dcf of 5000:1


----------



## spitfire (Oct 15, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> none of the above.  no real good choices, if you ask me.  all three are older models (missing features you may or may not want--and its not just hdcp).



I know that buddy..but I am now looking for a compromise and a way to get out of superflop 1932 pain.

My dealer is also ready to give LG 1952s and Samsung 920NW for replacement. As for 1935..its clearly not available here,the only upper model that is available is VX1945 but I have to pay 1.5k more for that.And I dont want to invest anymore after spending almost 11k on the 1932.

Donno abt the Acer one but HP is certainly not an option for me...its too pricey !

Seriously considering 920nw/bw...any thought on that ?


----------



## drafter (Oct 15, 2007)

recent review by xbitlabs (includes 920nw and 192ws) 
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/19inch-8.html

is that the LG 1952TR? or L192ws? 1952tr is not widescreen. 

L192ws and 920nw are lower-end 19' models, according to xbitlabs.  in short, no good either.  the vg1930 may be better than those two.  if you must, then its vx922 vs vg1930.  i'd get the vx over vg but then its not widescreen and i don't know about its rtc implementation.         

your dealer seems to be pushing mostly lower-end models that should cost (i assume) less than what you paid for your vx1932.  i don't know if he's going to refund any difference if you settle for these lower models. 

try asking for a LG l194wt-bf (the black version with dynamic contrast 5000:1) or a samsung 931bw (at 2ms GTG, there's some rtc errors with this but judge for yourself if it bothers you to the extent the vx1932wm did, or just turn rtc off it it does.).  these models should be more in line with the vx1932wm.


----------



## vinaych (Oct 15, 2007)

Samsung 920NW doesn't have a DVI port (if that is not a problem!)
and, you can turn off the 'overdrive' feature in Samsung monitors.  But, i've heard that you have to turn it off everytime you switch on your monitor.
This is not the case in the newer monitors of Samsung (e.g 206BW), better firmware, i guess.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes...the dealer will be refunding the extra money. He was pretty clear abt that. According to him he will be getting full refund from viewsonic so he doesnt have any problem in giving me the money back.. (Although he requested me to buy something else from his shop to take the total value surplusing the previous one as according to him refund needs a lot fo paperwork and I just might have to wait for 2-3 hours....Typical and quite expected..heheheh []

Here is the current pricelist he gave me !


I bought my 1932 for* Rs 10700/- (All Included)*

1.VX 1945 -12300 +VAT @ 4%
2.VG 1930 - 9200 +VAT @ 4%
3.1912WB - 8700 +VAT @ 4%
4.1903WM - 8600 +VAT @ 4%
5.VG2021M -13450 +VAT @ 4%

Samsung :
920NW = 9000 +VAT @ 4%

LG 1952S = 9000 +VAT @ 4%
LG 194W (HDCP) =9200 +VAT @ 4%


So basically I am getting an average 1000rs return ...and after the pain I went through I am looking forword to that !!!!!!!



			
				drafter said:
			
		

> 1952tr is not widescreen.



Ya...buddy..Its not the widescreen one ! But I wont mind a square one  !



			
				vinaych said:
			
		

> Samsung 920NW doesn't have a DVI port (if that is not a problem!)
> and, you can turn off the 'overdrive' feature in Samsung monitors.  But, i've heard that you have to turn it off everytime you switch on your monitor.
> This is not the case in the newer monitors of Samsung (e.g 206BW), better firmware, i guess.



Well I wont be buying a separate DVI cable..The cable I got with 1932 is returned to the dealer. So DVI is only useful for me if the cable is coming with the monitor for free... 
Frankly speaking I didnt find any difference in picture quality with DVI and D-Sub..Probably the difference is so little that can be easily neglected and surely not worth spendind 800-900..
May be in case of bigger monitors but Its not a that big issue for me !


----------



## drafter (Oct 15, 2007)

if you don't mind not getting a widescreen, then get the vx922.  pluses are a 'well-controlled' 2ms overdrive and good screen uniformity, according to thg.  vx922 uses a TN panel from AU Optronics, unlike the chimei's viewsonic uses for its VA and VG models.

here's the thg review
*www.tomshardware.com/2006/03/27/the_spring_2006_lcd_collection/page33.html

if you want a widescreen, among the options you listed and within the same price range, it's between the vg1930 and L194.  the L194 you quoted is likely not the newer version, but it's got dynamic contrast at 2000:1 (which should be good for those dark scenes) and a dvi cable whereas vg1930 does not.  vg1930 has swivel and height adjustment (nice addition for some users). 

i guess, after narrowing it down to a couple of options, all that's left is auditioning these monitors and finding what looks best to your eyes.  you may find that i may be just a little too fussy about things (or that i got a bum unit) and that the vg1930 looks better.

personally i'm never getting another viewsonic mainly because of poor customer support. but that's just me.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 15, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> personally i'm never getting another viewsonic mainly because of poor customer support. but that's just me.



Well ..think abt the brighter side too...I am getting a full refund and the choice to buy ny monitor only because its viewsonic..If it had been a LG or Samsung..I dont think they offer this kind of policy..Although What I've been through (5 times journey to the shop...3 wasted days and almost 500 rs in commuting and cofee ..not to mention the disgust and regret ) I too dont want to indulge in a viewsonic again..

Hey you mentioned abt the L194 being the older version...what are the differences with the newer version...any hardcore firmware change ???


----------



## drafter (Oct 15, 2007)

it's more a credit to your dealer with your getting the refund.  your dealer may have arranged some swap or rebate deal with the local distributor.  manufacturers don't do refunds for customers unless they do some recall of sorts (which is not the case here koz they're not admitting to the problem in the first place.) 

it's very rare manufacturers provide cash refunds to end customers.  it's either a replacement unit or credit you can use to get another product from the same manufacturer.  it's good you got a helpful dealer providing you with more options.  ask him if you can audition just a couple of these monitors.  

as to the new L194, afaik it has higher dynamic contrast at 5000:1.  response time still at 5ms.  no info on the firmware or anything else.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 15, 2007)

drafter said:
			
		

> as to the new L194, afaik it has higher dynamic contrast at 5000:1.  response time still at 5ms.  no info on the firmware or anything else.




Hmmm...I will check that out ! I am also searching for a detailed review abt this monitor but wasnt able to get any by googling...

Thnx buddy...Yor help have been wonderful 

By the way..what abt ur 1932's replacement ?


----------



## harsha (Oct 16, 2007)

SpitFire are you from Calcutta ??


----------



## drafter (Oct 16, 2007)

still have the vg1930wm.  local distro sends the replacement to the store where i have to pick it up.  store was nothing more than a transit point, man.
should have known better not to get from the cheapest store in town.  i actually got the vx1932wm for a much cheaper price, actually even slightly cheaper than what a vg1930wm costs in some stores.  that's the only consolation, if you can call it one.       

anyway i'm charging it all to experience, as they say.  i intend to get a higher-end and/or a larger panel in probably about a year and sell this thing.

couldnt find any review on the new L194wt too.  i read of someone getting one in a forum.  don't remember the forum name though. (got there by following several links, but iirc the forum is an indian messageboard.)


----------



## spitfire (Oct 16, 2007)

harsha said:
			
		

> SpitFire are you from Calcutta ??



Yups.....I am ! 



			
				drafter said:
			
		

> anyway i'm charging it all to experience, as they say.  i intend to get a higher-end and/or a larger panel in probably about a year and sell this thing.



Then you are charged a lot less for experience man ...lucky fella..
Today going to the shop again..will take audition of the all available models and let u all know !!!...pray for me..


----------



## sai_cool (Oct 16, 2007)

hey, me too plannin to return my 1932 and get a lcd from some other company...

does viewsonic have a return policy?


----------



## drafter (Oct 16, 2007)

sai_cool, i haven't come across any official response or action on bad rtc errors with the vx1932wm.  but it's apparent viewsonic distros are accepting returns.  getting a refund is likely dealer-specific.

if you're unable to arrange a refund, i'd suggest you consider a VG model replacement only if the rtc halos/trails bother you that much.  i don't suppose you want to fork out additional cash and get the vx1945.

vx panels are really better than vg and va.  i took some pics of my vg1930, to illustrate panel uniformity issues.

notice the dark corners and top side--this is most noticeable browsing sites with all white backgrounds like google.  

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2123/1584957954_e3336858bc_o.jpg


slight bleeding (bluish color) at the bottom--this is really not that bad (increase brightness if you cant see it).

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2318/1584073789_25005e973b_o.jpg


i should say there's no perfect uniformity, just that some lower-quality panels will likely have poor to mediocre uniformity to such a degree it's noticeable in regular usage.


----------



## srinatharch (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Viewsonic VA191wb LCD*

monitor is not working??


----------



## bnimbhal (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi friends ,
If you faced any consumer problem then you can easily drag the parent company to the consumer court, just logon to *www.consumercourt.in and submit your complaint. Its free and very effective.


----------



## janitha (Dec 22, 2008)

My VX 922 Viewsonic bought in September 2006 has been RMAed (replaced) twice and again developed problem of no display.  RMAed one moth back, the service technician came, replaced one PCB and took it to the service centre at Ernakulam. Still waiting to get it repaired.


----------

